
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - dontbenebby
 I love podcasts - if I get stuck on a hard problem they&#x27;re a great way to take a pause and let the mind wander while feeling productive.<p>(Or to reclaim time other wise lost to chores, commutes and other unavoidable time sinks)<p>For example as someone interested in infosec, Darknet Diaries and &quot;Cyber&quot; are both very good at keeping me in the loop on major trends.<p>For more &quot;edutainment&quot; Planet Money and Hidden Brain are great resources on behavioral econ and cognitive psych research.<p>What podcasts are my fellow hackers listening to?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Planet money

How I built this

This American Life

Criminal

Civics 101

Fresh Air

~~~
dontbenebby
Is it just me or has TAL gone downhill? I've been listening to Reply All
instead.

